# Baby Cherries



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Is it neccesary to feed newly hatched cherries? If so what do you feed them?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

In a well established tank, no. However, you can always feed them algae wafers and that sort of thing.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Cavan!!!!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

In my tanks they hide in the foliage. I never know the percentage of survivors to newborns, but the adult ones will get in the mix with other fish and amanos for flakes and spirullina pellets. I assume the babies eat whatever they can get their hands on, so to speak.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I always smash my algae wafers in a paper towel with the handle of a knife -- and pour it in (just enough to make small chunks, not necesarily to powder).


----------

